# Favorite links for inspiration on furniture design



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

*There is so much nice inspiration* for woodworkers on the internet. Learning the skill have newer been easier and more approaceable as now. I like to design my own furniture and in order to do that exposing myself to large amounts of good designs are a great way to go. But keeping track of all that information can be difficult. At least daily i find a great site, think "i can easily remeber that adress for another day" and then forget about it 5 seconds later.

Thought of keeping some sort of list of the best links to all things designing and woodwork; a place to go if you are in need of inspiration. To go if you are totally blank on what to do or just need to sort that last, little detail.

For a start these are my personal favorites. Focus is on modern furniture design, mid century modern and inspiration in general. I have, in order to keep the list compact, omitted the most obvious links.

*Please help* make the list even better by posting links you think would add to the list. Preferably also a short description on why this is a good place to go for inspiration

Thanks!

*Designers:*
http://www.noeduchaufourlawrance.com/ French designer who, among a lot of other things, design impressive furniture. Recomended!
http://matthewhilton.com Has a large portfolio of light,airy furniture. Has some intersting new thoughts on Windsor charis
http://inodasveje.com/ Japanece/Danish duo. Does some impressive furniture, among wich this classic-to-be: http://inodasveje.com/wp02/portfolio/dc10/
http://www.renierwinkelaar.nl/ Dutch designer/aarchitect. Nice tables (including a cog-driven one)
http://cargocollective.com/MiguelMestre/My-Desk Portugese designer with novel ideas
http://www.en.hierve.com/ Mexican arcitecture and design bureau. Has images of sketches and prototypes as well as finished products. Recomended!
http://www.studiogud.com/ 2 Italian designers take on MCM
http://jeanprouve.com/ Influential, French designer
http://www.notwastedesign.com/#!product/c5qi Mexican design group working mainly in OSB and other cheap materials. 
http://lifeinstallo.com/ Korean designer. International modern meets Asia in an interesting combination
http://cargocollective.com/atelier-d/Profil Canadian designer focusing on smaller things
http://www.recessiondesign.org/2009.php and http://www.recessiondesign.org/2010.php Italian based Recession Design has made a collection of fun and simple designs (some including instructions)

*Designer-makers / artisans:*
http://kbhsnedkeri.dk/ Design and produce great furniture. Are fond of steamed oak
http://www.royschack.com/gallery/collection/ Australian maker with a modern look and high standards. Runs a small ww school as well
http://sebastiancox.co.uk/collections/all Airy and elegeant furniture. Mainly natural, light colored timbers
http://jrusten.com/ Slightly heavy yet elegant furniture from LA. Have a look at his superbly made presentation video as well
http://www.donhowelljoinery.com/#! Traditional American craftsmanship meets modern
http://www.shawnplace.ca/shawnplace/welcome.html High quality work from Canada
http://www.fabianfischerhandcrafts.com/portfolio/ Interesting combination of modern and bodger style furniture Has a nice blog as well
http://www.studiogorm.com/ Well designed products
http://akwoodanddesign.com/furniture/furniture.html Artisan couple working together
http://snickeriet.com/ Small, Swedish producer doing exclusive stuff 
http://offermanwoodshop.com/portfolio/ A mix if modern, slabs and canoes. All with with a personal touch
http://www.christophe-bret.com/collections-collections/ French furniture maker that does some fine venering and bent wood furniture
http://www.meyervonwielligh.co.za/signature.html Small factory in South Africa designing and producing intersting furniture. Use a lot of end grain veneer
http://www.phloemstudio.com/ Modern furniture from skilled Benjamin Klebba. Also has a well written blog Recomended!
http://www.reedfurnituredesign.com Specialising in handcrafted chairs. Has a great video here where he talk about his philosophy 
http://www.isabellemooredesign.com/homepageworks/ Have specialized in chairs. Some well thought out designs
http://www.craftdesignrealisation.com/furniture/ Australian studio doing well balanced piezes. Straight lines and no fuss
http://askemilskovgaard.com/en/#.VlN19Mo2A5k Danish artist inspired by Sam Maloof and Finn Juel. High level of craftsamanship and design. Has a fine film about the making of a table: 




*Larger producers:*
http://www.wewood.eu/products/ Portugese company doing 1st class products. Some great designs
http://pp.dk/ Producer of a lot of Wegners chairs and other furniture
http://tidedesign.com.au/our-catalogue/ Australian producers and designers 
http://www.artisan.ba/en Bosnian company specializing in modern furniture. Working with local designers they have a fine portfolio. 
http://www.treku.es/en/ Spanish producer. Large portfolio
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=da&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.koma.gs%2Fproducts%2Fcocoda%2Fcocodachair%2Ftaperde.html Japanese factory with a strong design line.
http://www.akronstreet.com/ Simple and well designed furniture from New York
Stickley.com American classics still in production
http://www.wedowood.dk/#products Danish producer specializing in bamboo 
http://www.thosmoser.com/ Modern interpretations of classic furniture. Great workmanship.
http://nikari.fi/products Simple and clean lines from Finland

*Blogs:*
http://clarkatron.tumblr.com/ Great, informative blog from furnituremaker Clark Kellogg
https://literaryworkshop.wordpress.com/ Steve Schuler´s nicely and intelligently written blog on books and woodwork
https://paulsellers.com/woodworking-blog/paul-sellers-blog/ Just have to like Pauls style, quiet, knowing and skillfull
http://www.ibuildit.ca/ Lots of wokshop related projects but also some more adventurous stuff
http://woodworkingbyhand2.blogspot.dk/ Giuliano from Italy makes, among other things, beautifull and complex planes
Hrvoje Vulama from croatia writes about design and the use of local, old materials. Some great design ideas there!
http://toolerable.blogspot.dk Great blog on building furniture mostly by hand. Some nice chairs.

*Tools:*
http://www.fine-tools.com/ The webstore of Dieter Schmid Tools in Berlin, Germany. Nice and expencive tools
https://www.dictum.com/ Another german tools store. Has a nice book selection and does workshops as well
http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/ Lovely, lovely japanese tools. Great customer service
http://hyvlar.se/ Swedish wbshop focusing on US/Canadian producers
http://www.ulmia.de/English/Ulmia-Uebersicht.htm German producer of classic, high quality tools
http://robland.com/ Belgian producer of nice combination machines

*Museums:*
http://ordrupgaard.dk/en/portfolio_page/finn-juhls-house/ Finn Juhl's house of his own design including original interior. A must see!
http://designmuseum.dk Has a fine collection of MCM furniture and modern stuff. Great cafe as well

*Youtube:*
https://www.youtube.com/user/kinohaguruma/videos Japanese guy doing all sorts of wooden robots, machines and contraptions. Recomended!
Boris Beaulant: An LJ member. Does great videos of his projects. Modern meets classisistic style, light colored timbers. Uses machines a lot- and with skill.
Mathias Wandel: Love his videos. Nerdy and, at times, bordering the genious. Recomended!
Colin Furze: Insane inventor of the christmas tree un-decorator, the 60km/t baby stroller, the turbojet driven grill and the ejector bed. No woodwork but a reminder that sometimes wat it takes is a bit of crazyness!
KRTwood: An actual professional woodworker shares his designs and methods. Lots to learn here.

Thomas Johnson: Restores old, fine furniture. Not my style of furniture but this guy is so skilled that looking at him work is a pure pleasure
Doucette & Wolfe Makes handmade historical reproductions. Lovely videos of classic handwork
Colin Furze: Insane inventor of the christmas tree un-decorator, the 60km/t baby stroller, the turbojet driven grill and the ejector bed. No woodwork but a reminder that sometimes wat it takes is a bit of crazyness!




 Video by BBC about a chairmaker making a windsor chair. No words, no music - just beautifull, long takes of a man working and doing what he does best.

*On people, the Joy of Making and why we do as we do:*
John Neeman Tools: Estonian forge doing handmade carpenters tools and knives. Beautifull videos that makes you want to learn blacksmithing 




 TED talk by EJ Osbourne on why carving a spoon is a big thing
Todd Clippinger This specific video is pure gold regarding inspiration. He talks about how to actively seek inspiration and use that in you projects. Recomended!
http://www.folkstreams.net/pub/FilmPage.php?title=187 A lovely portrait of Ben, his old watermill and the wooden tubs and sledges he makes there




 An interview with Dieter Rams. A must see for anyone involved in designing or shaping things! 
http://issuu.com/norvicastaneda/docs/wood_joints_in_classical_japanese_a Complicated and fun joints for the geeks and Japanophiles among us


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Hey thx a lot for that list.
I see many sites I am not familiar with.

I would add Doucette and Wolfe (sorry can't imbed a link on my IPad).


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Glad that you found something new!
Decided to add D&W to the Youtube section for their nice videos. Thanks for the hint


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for all of the great links.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

I always just look through lumberjocks.com for inspiration.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Stickley.com I just love this style, but it may not be your taste.
Houzz.com Many styles available here.

HTH


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice! Great info here…


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Steve: Thanks! This works much better
Art: Had a look at Stickley. Not my personal style but it sure is impressing that it has been in production for 100 years! A lot of usefull details regarding chouse of materials, joints and surfaces. Thanks for the link!


----------



## jkn09 (Oct 20, 2014)

I like the work of Nick Offerman (the actor that played Ron Swanson) and his crew. Lots of good resources in the "News" section, and the portfolio is worth checking out regularly for updates. www.offermanwoodshop.com


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks JKN! Did not now Nick. Nice things there. Have upgraded the list!


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Have updated the list with more great designers/producers.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

August 27. Updated the list with more great inspiration. Happy reading!


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Set up a free pintrest account,you see something click the pin it,then later you can go back to your account click on the photo and get right to that page.and it doesn't fill up your hard drive,and a picture is easier to remember than a title stickely coffee table.
Anyone know of some webpages,you tube of "studio/artisan" furniture?


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey Daddy! Considered a Pinterest account but wanted something that could be shared here on LJ. Might make one for my self though.

Would love to help but not sure exactly what you mean by ""studio/artisan" furniture". Are you thinking of a certain style or more of a method of working?


----------

